# TF 64483 with SI 27096???



## Lindseywingate1990 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a question i have not been able to find an answer on. the doctor performs a L5 and a L4 transforamental injection and then also, injects the Sacroiliac joint. the 64483 and 27096 are global but i was wondering since the 27096 is in a seperate are than the transforamental injection can i bill with a 59 modifier??

thanks so much for any advice


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Most of the Medical Policies I have seen for 64483 specifically state that SI Joint injections cannot be performed at the same time. The problem is that the effects of one overlap and interfere with the effects of the other. In the end, it's hard to determine medical necessity for future treatments since the provider doesn't know which one provided the greater relief, the 64483 or the 27096. That is why these procedures are usually done in separate sessions. Since you have already done both, I would append the -59 and see what happens.


----------

